# Need help solving algae problems



## makalas (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, everybody, this is my first thread in this forum so excuse me if I'll ask stupid questions. Although I have some experience with aquariums (had two before one planted and one with cichlids) I've never had such problems with algae.

My setup:
Tank bought in aldi 84 liters (80x30x40h)
Filtration: Eihem pickup filter 500l/h (I don't think that it's true)
Lightning: 3 fluorescent lamps (1 came with the hood sylvania 6500K, 1 Arcadia 7500k, 1 Flora Glo 2800) So overall there are 60 W plus reflectors.
Gravel about from 3-5 cm of little stones from the river. At the bottom I've put 3 cm JBL substrate for the planted aquarium.
Fish: 5 corydoras, 2 Otos, 2 angelfish
Plants: Anubias, echinodorus, liudvigia and some more, but I don't know the names of them as when you buy the plants in Ireland you won't get any information about them 
Fertilizers: I am trying to use PPS pro system as it seemed to me that it would be convenient (know I see that if you made a solution you can't change the ratio between NO3 and PO4 maybe it is the case?) for me. I am doing 2 ml a day and adding Nutrafin Plant GRO trace elements 1.5 ml.
I do 30-40 percents water changes once a week about. I have diy co2 system and the concentration of [email protected] in the tank is about 15-20 ppm.
Water parameters:
Ph: 6.8
KH: 4-5 (it is very difficult to determine as my test is TETRA 6in1)
No3: about 10 (the same reasons)
No2: 0

The plants are doing really good, pearling all the time and growing as well. But I can't get rid off algae. I have taken some photos(tried to picture all the types of algae which thrive in my tank http://public.fotki.com/malakas/algea-problems/ ). Maybe you will be able to help me with this problem.
First of all I want to determine what kind of algae I have in my tank. I am not pretty sure but I think that it is BGA (blue green algae.) Also there are other types of algae, which do not give good view to my tank.

I hope that with your help I will be able to defeat algae problems.

Thank you in advance and sorry for so long story, but I wanted to give as more information as possible.
I've covered my tank with the blanket today, because I don't know what to do else.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Take a look at this thread since reply 214
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-controlled-imbalances-gda-22.html#post525564
At the control algae chapter you can identify the algae you have and the steps to solve it. However, I suggest you read the whole article. Regards


----------



## makalas (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your post. I'll try to read it carefully and figure out everything by my self.

As I said I have done the black out in my aqua for three days and it seems that BGA is gone at the moment. Hopefully it won't come back anymore.

Now I'll try to get rid of other types of algae by dosing the fertilizers. 

Regards


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

TRUE SAE's will help you out alot on this, they will eat it

here is a link that might help
http://fins.actwin.com/killietalk/month.200009/msg00288.html


----------

